# Question about future versions of VIP622



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

I thought I read on this forum that there was an upgraded version of the VIP622 coming soon. Although I searched to the best of my meger ability I couldn't find any reference. If memory serves it was to have a new model number and additonal hard drive space. Can anyone point me in the right direction, especially regarding release dates. Thanks
Ken


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I believe what you are referring to is the ViP722 that has been mentioned in the past and was talked about at Team Summit last week. From what I've seen on the net it's a basically a black 622 with a bigger hard drive that has all it's extra space dedicated to VOD, so unless you really want black, or you plan on buying a lot of video on demand it's not going to buy you much if anything over a ViP622 today. I have seen nothing about a release date.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Rob 
Thanks for the input, I agree VOD seems to have little value to me as well.
Thanks
ken


----------



## markdc (Sep 27, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> I believe what you are referring to is the ViP722 that has been mentioned in the past and was talked about at Team Summit last week. From what I've seen on the net it's a basically a black 622 with a bigger hard drive that has all it's extra space dedicated to VOD, so unless you really want black, or you plan on buying a lot of video on demand it's not going to buy you much if anything over a ViP622 today. I have seen nothing about a release date.


Can I ask if there was any mention of the release date for USB harddrive support?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Sure, you can ask.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> Sure, you can ask.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

It was announced at Team Summitt to be available this Summer.

Guess we will see........


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

ibglowin said:


> It was announced at Team Summitt to be available this Summer.
> 
> Guess we will see........


On Mondays Tech Chat I believe these questions on the USB Hard Drive support and the VIP722 will be answered. Hopefully we will get on date when these items will be available. Check back on Tuesday as their sure to be a thread on Tech Chat.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I can tell you with 100% accuracy it will be released when it's released.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just for integrity of the info, it came from satelliteguys.us site.



Rob Glasser said:


> I believe what you are referring to is the ViP722 that has been mentioned in the past and was talked about at Team Summit last week. From what I've seen on the net it's a basically a black 622 with a bigger hard drive that has all it's extra space dedicated to VOD, so unless you really want black, or you plan on buying a lot of video on demand it's not going to buy you much if anything over a ViP622 today. I have seen nothing about a release date.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It also was talked about back at CES ...


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> I can tell you with 100% accuracy it will be released when it's released.


This is the type of insight you can only find at DBSTalk.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> It also was talked about back at CES ...


Well, that talk was about *ViP622-1*.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Well, that talk was about *ViP622-1*.


Ok, fine I will give credit where it is due. I got the details on what the new receiver was going to offer from CES reports posted here. The new name and the fact that it is black came from internal documents leaked at SatGuys. Everyone happy now?

Let's get back on track and keep threads and posts in this forum on topic.

Thank you


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks RG ! You are honest man and Moderator.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rictorg said:


> This is the type of insight you can only find at DBSTalk.


100% accurate an no speculation!


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Ok, fine I will give credit where it is due. I got the details on what the new receiver was going to offer from CES reports posted here. The new name and the fact that it is black came from internal documents leaked at SatGuys. Everyone happy now?


 That comes across as being painful to admit..... :eek2:


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Hall said:


> That comes across as being painful to admit..... :eek2:


No, not at all, I'm more than happy to document my source, it just so happens that my source info came from here and there and just wanted to make sure it was clear since for some reason it became such a big deal.

Anyways, the posters question has been answered, I'm closing the thread.


----------

